# Putting up shelves on drywall



## HABSFAN2006 (Feb 25, 2009)

loup05 said:


> hello i am moving into a new garage in the backyard.. my brother inlaw put up drywall for walls.. is this proper? its a room with no windows or a closet or anything and i want to be able to put up shelves and hang stuff on the walls.. but im afraid that they will fall.. is it likely for them to fall? how much weight can i really put on the drywall?


Is this for real?
If it is: It is against code to have a bedroom without a suitable window.
It is not against code to be without a closet, however.
Shelf supports are better when ancored directly into the stud, behind the drywall. Use a stud finder if drywall screws have been covered.
good luck,


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I doubt he built walls with _just_ drywall, there should be studs underneath
You will need to locate the studs to put up shelves
Support needs to be from the studs, not the drywall
Drywall will hold a certain amount of weight, but always better off direct into the studs

Does the bedroom have a means of egress direct to the outside?
This is required for a bedroom
I'm not aware that you specifically do need a window, just a means of egress



> EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS: SECTION: R 310.1
> Habitable space and every sleeping room shall have at least one openable emergency escape and rescue window or exterior door opening functioning as an operable emergency escape and rescue opening


----------

